
Touch bar for minimalists - cmod
https://medium.com/@craigmod/touch-bar-for-minimalists-d96c3ae6adfd#.lp4iv681z
======
makecheck
The main problem is that Touch Bar is _essentially_ a bunch of toolbar items
in most apps, and toolbars are probably more convenient. The more elaborate
slider-like stuff is pretty rare and still not obviously better. Same for
color picker; it's _limited_ compared to on-screen and less precise (so why
use it?).

I would have loved an iPhone-shaped iOS environment that could run much more
interesting things _but_ perhaps have ways to integrate with the frontmost app
(unlike a phone).

